# LFTS 11/02/2020



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Keep your head on a swivel


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Buddy just drove past my place on his way to work. Let me know there is a group of doe out in the yard. They must not have get the memo that we changed the location of this morning’s meeting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Smallest spike I’ve seen lol


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Couldn't take it , the seven came through so I sent it


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tom Fine said:


> Frustrating though for me between duck hunters blasting away, guys walking around firing their shotguns. Dog walkers. The good news is I haven’t come across too many bow hunters. It’s public land so can’t really say anything. Good luck to you.


The joys of hunting West Michigan public land.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

bigbucks160 said:


> Keep your head on a swivel
> View attachment 596959


I think you're out of passes now, next one gets it! lol


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Sewey said:


> I think you're out of passes now, next one gets it! lol



SEND IT!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> Same one as the one on camera?


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well my 5 day vacation hunt ended Saturday night. I was exposed to COVID bc my buddy is a dumbass and didn't tell any of us he got tested and then ended up reading his test while we were watching football. So I had to back up my stuff and head to my house, away from the land I hunt. Sucks but don't want to expose my parents. 

Going to hang a set up here on state land and hunt the next two weeks winging it. Let's see what happens.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a group of 6 doe come through 8:24 am and just now had a small 3-4” pencil spike come through. Just need a big boy to follow either of the paths they did. 

Nice morning with some good movement. Just need a nice buck to come out!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Live from SE Ohio. Poor service. I've seen 4 does and 2 bucks so far. Nothing over 110 inches. Good luck to all


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

MichiFishy said:


> Somebody has been hunting my public stand. Been in since 5 45, noticed bow rope was hung up differently. A guy just walked in and was making a line at my stand, flashed him with the light and he turned around. 5 mins later, hear a truck fire up. At least he turned around I guess.


Fortunately it probably won’t make a difference this time of year.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wandering arrows said:


> Couldn't take it , the seven came through so I sent it
> View attachment 596969


How come there doesn’t appear to be any blood on the arrow? Was it a good hit?

Hope ya get him!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Small buck pushing a doe around a little after 7 this morning. That’s been it so far. 8 more hours to go


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

dewy6068 said:


> How come there doesn’t appear to be any blood on the arrow? Was it a good hit?
> 
> Hope ya get him!!
> 
> ...


I was wondering same thing, see little pieces of meat though (that not good)


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> I was born 11/01/1974!
> 
> My son was born also on all saints day. Not in 1974 though. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Switched spots. Hunkered in brush where there was a lot of commotion and grunting earlier this morning.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Checking in late from hunt 1 of Ohio rutcation 2020. Just saw my first deer of the am, tiny spike.

We have a big big one to chase, he's world class. Hope the warm weather doesn't squash movement.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Wandering arrows said:


> Couldn't take it , the seven came through so I sent it
> View attachment 596969


Waiting to see what you got. 

Great color pattern on the arrow.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings for me. 4th day on a row now going back to 10/18 for the skunk. Giving it til 10 and headiing in. Hunting scrape 2 tonight, but no service. 
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings for me. 4th day on a row now going back to 10/18 for the skunk. Giving it til 10 and headiing in. Hunting scrape 2 tonight, but no service. 
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No sightings for me. 4th day on a row now going back to 10/18 for the skunk. Giving it til 10 and headiing in. Hunting scrape 2 tonight, but no service. 
<----<<<


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just saw my 1st real all out fight!!!! UNREAL!!!!

There must've been 8 bucks drawn to the fight.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> Just had a nice 8pt chasing 3 doe all around me. That was exciting! Beautiful morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious Johnny as a spectator at work this morning.. How in the hell do you actually hunt, when your posting all the time?? Your keyboard time this morning is at least 20 minutes of hunt time so far. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Got him


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

One unidentified at 740. This will be my last sit in the hardwoods. Its a fairly open woods without any acorns this year. There was good sign in here last year and good daylight pics of nice bucks. Going to sit till 11.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Big 7pt


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Nice job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’ve been falling way behind on the lfts threads due to lack of time to kill at home and too much deer movement in the woods to play on my phone. So congratulations to everyone who’s scored in the past days. The deer are definitely tuned up. I’ve rattled in 6 different bucks in the last week. All were passes for me at this point but 2 I would have shot if I still had 2 tags in my pocket. At work this morning and had a big 8 push a doe across the road in front of me. Could have gotten him with the truck and probably would have had I not been looking out the window for deer all morning. I’ll be out this afternoon I hope!!!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Skibum said:


> Looks like the farmer thinks it’s a good morning to disc the cut cornfield that surrounds me. That’s not helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Maybe the worst scenario ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats !! Great looking 7! Boys look happy...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

bigbucks160 said:


> Just saw my 1st real all out fight!!!! UNREAL!!!!
> 
> There must've been 8 bucks drawn to the fight.


Sounds like you hunt in adult Male Disney World.!! That's awesome!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Heard some movement and called this guy in for a close look.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Keep your head on a swivel
> View attachment 596959


Geez Randy, it's called HUNTING not WATCHING 

Kidding, looks like you are having a great morning


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Been passing 120/130ish class deer last couple of years and to be honest it is not easy, but two in one sit, I must be nuts. What a fantastic morning


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Nice! And nice photo


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Nice congrats


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Nice congrats looks like your going to have hunting partners for life


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 596999
> Heard some movement and called this guy in for a close look.


Great pic


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Geez Randy, it's called HUNTING not WATCHING


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

Taking a couple days off back home in Bay City ... more action out in the backyard than I have seen in years. Not great quality pic - it is a capture off iPhone vid. Bucks chasing does around the house all morning. The buck on left had just made a scrape, marked his territory and the one on right came running out less than 30 sec later to challenge. 10 acre plot here with big subdivisions either side, so not best place to hunt ...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Still moving here


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Ac338 said:


> Finally settled in on public in Iosco. Rough morning, dog decided to run out the door as I was leaving a proceeded to play you cant catch me for twenty minutes. Then the creek crossing apparently rose last night and I walked through water over my boots, got a little lost getting to the area I planned to hunt, then the tbell taco party pack decided it didn't want to be in me anymore. Also forgot coffe and the food I had on the counter to get me through the day. Hopefully a buck is as stupid as I feel today . Good luck all.


Better to use your stand than to steal it. 



Skinner 2 said:


> Waiting to see what you got.
> 
> Great color pattern on the arrow.
> View attachment 596985


I prefer to apply the Red after i let the arrow fly


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Great Buck!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

dewy6068 said:


> How come there doesn’t appear to be any blood on the arrow? Was it a good hit?
> 
> Hope ya get him!!
> 
> ...


 Double lung , I was thinking the same but I seen the hit and watched him fall


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I effin knew i should have taken today off after yesterdays weather. Sounds like everyone out is having a decent day! 

Lets see some more hit the dirt! If @bigbucks160 would stop watching the deer and send it already!! Them petting zoo's are addictive.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

A few more strolled by. That wide 8 is tempting


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

MichiFishy said:


> Somebody has been hunting my public stand. Been in since 5 45, noticed bow rope was hung up differently. A guy just walked in and was making a line at my stand, flashed him with the light and he turned around. 5 mins later, hear a truck fire up. At least he turned around I guess.


Macs, is that you???


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


GREAT pic! Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Slow.....just not happening here, I was going to sit all day but I’m not feeling it. Think I will call it for the morning and head in and eat some lunch. Head back out around 1:00, closest I came to a buck all morning is this button buck that walked under me then bedded down for 2 hours.
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Wandering arrows said:


> Double lung , I was thinking the same but I seen the hit and watched him fall
> View attachment 597027


10 ring nice shot, congrats on a great buck also.
Flight


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

QUOTE="ArrowFlinger, post: 8706693, member: 586"]I prefer to apply the Red after i let the arrow fly[/QUOTE]

Like so? Doesn't bother me the least bit to add more red at later dates.






















They clean up well.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dead here this morning. Not sure what’s going on with this property. Haven’t hunted it since the 24th and it just seems dead. Back at it later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Another pass, sometimes I do wonder/question why I’m out here. But that 10 this morning was a shooter for sure, so I guess I just keep observing


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> I effin knew i should have taken today off after yesterdays weather. Sounds like everyone out is having a decent day!
> 
> Lets see some more hit the dirt! If @bigbucks160 would stop watching the deer and send it already!! Them petting zoo's are addictive.


Saving them all for you Danny And my granddaughter when you bring her!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Still moving here
> View attachment 597013


What camera is that? Thanks


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sniper said:


> Just curious Johnny as a spectator at work this morning.. How in the hell do you actually hunt, when your posting all the time?? Your keyboard time this morning is at least 20 minutes of hunt time so far. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Who knows! Probably missed lots with my face in my phone! But today you can hear them coming from a ways. It was dead calm and the ground was crunchy this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been determined to get a deer from the public land near my house. There is a very low deer density, I've seen less than a dozen in over 2 years and sign is like hens teeth. With the fresh snow I decided to go for a stroll along habitat edges and look for tracks.

Tracks from three wolves started at the paved road and two track junction. They followed the two track for about a mile before heading west into tag alder and cedar swamp. I crossed one set of deer tracks from a small deer in another said swamp. I also twice, crossed a set of arctic pros that looked just like mine. Total hike was around 3 miles but could have been shorter. Not much back there.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> What camera is that? Thanks


Cannon 60d


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> Cannon 60d


Do deer notice the shutter noise?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> Maybe the worst scenario ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Maybe outside of your woods being logged or windmills being erected on your property to name a couple more.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> I was born 11/01/1974!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were born in 1974. It was my senior year of high school! lol!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Delayed start this morning but got in a little over a hour ago, on the ground again just in a different spot, 2 does came thru while I was setting up, had to stay behind the tree till they entered the thicket. Should have brought extra arrows with field points for these 2 rabbits.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

4 baldies on high alert. No horns behind. Not yet anyways.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I packed up and was going to move about 200 yards to my north to get closer to that Tenpoint and this guy decides to come in bed down with a doe 60 yards


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


congrats. Nice pic.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

bigbucks160 said:


> I packed up and was going to move about 200 yards to my north to get closer to that Tenpoint and this guy decides to come in bed down with a doe 60 yards
> View attachment 597061


Is this private land? Looks like you've got a great spot.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Is this private land? Looks like you've got a great spot.


Yes. I own 160 acres. I put in a lot of time and way to much$$$$ into it. But so worth it on day’s like today!!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

@bigbucks160 you make me sick!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bmoffit said:


> @bigbucks160 you make me sick!!!


Ok I’ll quit posting


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wandering arrows said:


> Got him
> View attachment 596993


Beautiful looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> Ok I’ll quit posting


Oh no you dont!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful morning hunt saw 16 flat tops and 3 bucks nothing big but lots of action these past two sits in that stand I’ll be back out in an hour or so hoping that the third time is a charm. I need a shooter to do what this spike did today and that small 8 did yesterday. Saw 6 different bucks the last two sits. Good luck all!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> Maybe outside of your woods being logged or windmills being erected on your property to name a couple more.


Yep I got one of those covered this year. It sucks! 

Chisel plowing a cut crop just moves the deer right out of the neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sniper said:


> Yep I got one of those covered this year. It sucks!
> 
> Chisel plowing a cut crop just moves the deer right out of the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Thank God my farmer is strictly 100% no till. If he wasn’t he wouldn’t be farming my ground. Lol


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow tired. Over a mile drag back to the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Acts 11:7 said:


> View attachment 597087
> 
> 
> View attachment 597089
> ...


Perhaps you should have drug it out using the four corners of "something like a large sheet". Quite an adventure! Hard work!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Acts 11:7 said:


> View attachment 597087
> 
> 
> View attachment 597089
> ...


Looks like the drag was well worth it. Nice buck and shot. Congrats.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> This just happened. I swear he has a death wish
> View attachment 597155
> View attachment 597157











So does this one.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Back at it. Had a shooter at 80 yards this morning but couldn’t call him over. But I did get to put my hands on a big buck. Nephew knocked down a good one at first light. Called me to help trail and drag.
> View attachment 597149
> View attachment 597151


That’s a cool rack! Congrats to your nephew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Lots of activity in shiawassee County. A dozen baldies and two suicidal spikes.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> That buck looks heavy! You think it's a 3YO?


That’s my guess. He broke off that tine in the last couple days


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out on state land for awhile now. Don't know how I will shoot with both of my arms wrapped around the tree holding on for dear life!

If someone could turn the fan down from hurricane speed to breezy, that would be awesome...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Craves said:


> Can I be your neighbor?


Any day!!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Tooo windy for a tree for me tonight so I opted for the box blind. Got three free grazers out in front of me.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Arrow released!! Big boy. Shot looked good. Prayers welcomed!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Acts 11:7 said:


> View attachment 597087
> 
> 
> View attachment 597089
> ...


 Nice job. That’s a hump. That would be pack frame time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

It’s a tad breezy in Kent county as well. nothing moving yet. Never know.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Prime time...........for a mental evaluation after sitting in a tree all day in this wind. Hope the last hour is worth it. Seen 4 today nothing that had me grabbing for the bow


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Didn't think I'd make it here after work for prime time... Oh but I did. Good thing short 225 yard walk from the house. Git Er Done!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Been settled for a while on a different property in Kent Co. Reasonably sheltered from the wind. Certainly warmer than last night. Need to be ready. Don’t think I’m going to hear them coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Arrow released!! Big boy. Shot looked good. Prayers welcomed!!


Prayers sent! Keep us posted


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 597189



That white hair may be a bit concerning, I like the bubbles though!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hauled ass to make it in for the last 90 minutes and boy is it windy! The wind is blowing in the right direction for this tree, but at about 500% too much force. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Suffice it to say that Acts is officially a saddle hunting snob after this morning! :lol::lol:


I’ll never buy another tree stand. Obsolete as far as I’m concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Walleyze247 said:


> Zoro sightings in the am hunt. Hoping for pm improvements. Good luck.


Be careful! He’s very skilled escape artist!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


Way to go! That is a great buck!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.
> View attachment 597207


Congrats!!!


Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> Great 1st buck and you’ll remember that hunt for ever!!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who scored today, was definitely some dandies shot that’s for sure. On a side note the doe’s piled out right on time and the right location but no 11pt. I spent just short of 11 hours in my climber today and seen a total of 35 deer when it was all said and done and not one antlered buck. I’m feeling my age right now, I took a beating that wind had to blow 20 mph most of the day. Tomorrow is it for me, I’ll hunt until 10:00 or so then pack up and head home to vote. 5 days of hunting in the books but I will be back at it November 6th threw the 16th!
Flight


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset. 

About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck. 

I felt really bad. I started to move in the opposite direction so as to take my sound and scent away but he whistled me over. I apologized profusely, he was cool and said maybe tomorrow, and it all worked itself out. Here's the point...... I do feel badly about bumping the buck - it's a nice thick 8 pointer - and I would NEVER do that on purpose but on my long walk to the truck I felt relieved. I felt like the gut instinct that led me to get down a little early may have given me another shot at the buck. I had the long preamble to explain that I didn't expect anybody to be over there - I've had this place to myself - so I didn't consider the early exit to possibly be bad form. SHOULD I feel badly? If I'm honest, it's about 50/50 as I know for damn sure that I've put in 20x more hours trying to pattern that exact buck and hell, it is public land. 

Sorry that it was so long. I'm just curious what y'all think. 

If that guy is reading this, it was an honest mistake and I did mean my apology. I just wanted to be real. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...


 Just out of respect for other hunters in the area you should never get down at prime time and do that. Sounds like the guy was nicer than I would have been. JUst my opinion.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...


I would never leave a treestand in favor of ground during archery season, especially with 20 mins of light left, that i would say is a mistake. Also, hunting a lot is a lot different than hunting smart. That guy could have been waiting for the perfect wind and purposely let that stand sit unpressured to have exactly what happened, happen. I once sat for the first time on a 20 acre property and shot a 135" nine point that the neighbors had been hounding for weeks. I knew the area and where the bucks went to when pressured, so even though I wasn't there, I was still hunting him indirectly. I've read on here several times where you have seen that buck and he never seems to be where you are. Sounds to me like the buck has patterned you, more so than you patterned him. The best way to pattern a deer is to not be there. Either watching him by cams or from a long distance, then move in. Otherwise he most likely knows your entries and exits, and he is toying with ya.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.
> View attachment 597207


Great looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


AWESOME! You'll never forget this one and you'll relive it for years. Congrats


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Congrats to everyone who scored today, was definitely some dandies shot that’s for sure. On a side note the doe’s piled out right on time and the right location but no 11pt. I spent just short of 11 hours in my climber today and seen a total of 35 deer when it was all said and done and not one antlered buck. I’m feeling my age right now, I took a beating that wind had to blow 20 mph most of the day. Tomorrow is it for me, I’ll hunt until 10:00 or so then pack up and head home to vote. 5 days of hunting in the books but I will be back at it November 6th threw the 16th!
> Flight


I tip my cap to you. That’s a long day blowing around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, I’d be pretty upset and probably wouldn’t be the nicest person in that moment. I try to act like Christ would in situations where I know I’ll lose my cool and fail miserably at times. I’d probably settle down after a bit but it’s common sense to stay till dark at the very least, maybe longer if you’re not trying to bump deer. That’s a tough one to justify leaving 20 minutes early.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

VENISON, NOODLES, TATERS, CORN.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...



:yikes:





:tsk:

70 yd shot??? rotest_e


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Long day in the wind today my tree stand shifted several times in the gusts. That gets my attention! Seen deer the 1st hour of daylight and kept seeing them till around 9. 4 bucks passed by but nothing close. Couple turkeys came close to being thanksgiving dinner but zigged when I needed them to zag. Didn't see anything again till 4:30 when a tall fork horn passed by with his nose to ground on a steady march. Had a deer in front at dark but could only get a few glimpses, no idea if it had headgear. Everything is still walking. Congrats on the nice bucks taken today. Be out in the morning last hunt for a while.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have friend that always bails out of his stand thinking he can get on the bucks without them knowing. He never has (over 20 years) and he doesn't hunt with me.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Fine work today gentlemen...congrats all around.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters and my thanks to all of you for another fine day of LFTS!

There is always tomorrow...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...


As long as they're broadside, why limit yourself to only 70 yard shots?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> As long as they're broadside, why limit yourself to only 70 yard shots?


When lobbing one over there you really have to watch for geese getting in the path.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


Hell yeah! Great shot and even nicer buck! Congrats Pieter!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> When lobbing one over there you really have to watch for geese getting in the path.


I fail to see how waterfowl flight patterns make any difference as long as the deer is BROADSIDE.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm reading the same thing and I agree about the sensibility of getting down when I did. I had not seen ANYTHING so I figured on a Hail Mary. 

Regarding proper etiquette, that's where I feel bad. Like I said, I've had this place to myself. I didn't think that anybody else was there. Like, it never entered my mind. That's MY FAULT. 

If I get that buck at some later date, I can't imagine that I'll feel bad for the other guy (I imagine he wouldn't feel bad about getting the buck that I'm trying my ass off for either).

Lastly, for those that say they'd be angry and perhaps even aggressive, I'm a polite guy and I apologized right away but I'm also not the guy to mess with and I convey that. I'm just being honest here. It comes through and that's probably part of the reason the other guy was cool. The other reason is that he knows he's hunting the edge of public and it's a spot that sees waterfowl, squirrel, pheasant, etc hunters so he knows that it's a possibility that some dumb ass like myself will make a mistake and screw up his hunt. That's common sense. If he has legal access to that corn field, it's lined by nice trees all the way along the edge of it that abuts other private land and he could tuck into any of those if he so chose. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

@Macs13 Without piling on....the others are referencing your 70 yard shot attempt as being ridiculous and are quite frankly correct. Even though it is perfectly possible to keep tight groups at 70 yards on a target, the time the bolt takes to get there allows for a deer to move. You also lose a great deal of KE downrange. It is not ethical by most anyone's standards to shoot at a deer at 70 yards with archery equipment, even if perfect broadside. Even the most gifted archers and experienced killers usually limit their range to 40 yards.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> As long as they're broadside, why limit yourself to only 70 yard shots?


I know that it's long - out at the edge of comfortable range - but I watched the Ravin send a bolt through both sides of a turkey at 55 yards yesterday and travel another 50 yards. The thing packs serious punch. I would take that shot broadside at the right deer if it felt like a killing shot. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> I fail to see how waterfowl flight patterns make any difference as long as the deer is BROADSIDE.


Very humorous and I know that many like to make me the butt of the joke, but an unaware deer at broadside is certainly a deer that requires less rushing and the ability to assure oneself that it's the perfect shot in that situation. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I would never leave a treestand in favor of ground during archery season, especially with 20 mins of light left, that i would say is a mistake. Also, hunting a lot is a lot different than hunting smart. That guy could have been waiting for the perfect wind and purposely let that stand sit unpressured to have exactly what happened, happen. I once sat for the first time on a 20 acre property and shot a 135" nine point that the neighbors had been hounding for weeks. I knew the area and where the bucks went to when pressured, so even though I wasn't there, I was still hunting him indirectly. I've read on here several times where you have seen that buck and he never seems to be where you are. Sounds to me like the buck has patterned you, more so than you patterned him. The best way to pattern a deer is to not be there. Either watching him by cams or from a long distance, then move in. Otherwise he most likely knows your entries and exits, and he is toying with ya.


I think you're right about that buck patterning me, lol. I actually use different paths to get in and sit different areas as well, so maybe it's dumb luck. This was the first time he's ever looked at me. Lmao  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Existential question, fellas. Here goes: I have been hunting this same piece of public all archery season. I'm here about 5 days a week on average. In all of that time, I've only seen two other archers. One was the old guy that walked under me last week and the other was in the ladder stand that's hunting the same big field as me but a ways off. There is also a tree stand that's set up at the very edge of the private cornfield. It's just in private and aimed toward the corn so of course it's off limits to me. I've never seen anybody sit it. That's the set up, just so you have an idea of my mindset.
> 
> About 20 minutes before shooting light ends, I had a gut feeling that I should get out of my tree and walk the perimeter back. That route runs along a wooded edge and a pond with some bedding areas (hoping I'll surprise a deer). As I'm walking, staring down I might add because the wind died and I was trying to avoid the crunchy leaves, right as I'm approaching the corner of the 4 properties (3 private) I look up and there's my buck - shooter #1 aka the Winter Soldier as I call him. He's staring at me from 70 yards away. It's a long shot but with my xbow I'd feel comfortable with it if he were broadside. All of that is rendered moot by the fact that he's CLEARLY still on private. The only thing that I could think to do was freeze and hit a quick grunt, hoping to confuse him in the waning light and pull him onto public. He bolts, I start walking again, look up, and wouldn't you know there was an archer up in that private stand and he was drawn on the buck.
> 
> ...


20 yard shot. Got it? Then don't shoot.
Till you kill effectively , extending the range of your confidence is going to backfire.

You looked up to see the buck looking at you.
Meaning , you suck at stillhunting. Welcome aboard.
Save it for other mid days when no one else is around and practice. Off season might be better. You will spook or bump more deer than you catch off guard. That does not bode well for you when bucks are pressured and seeing/sensing you first. Got it?

When deer are moving , you are better off being still ,IF you are where deer are going to be during shooting light. Moving about and not seeing/sensing deer before they sense you is not the answer. Moving your "being still" location may be. Or effective stillhunting. At an hour per 50 yards or less , maybe. Depending.

Moving to stalk on an out of range target can be doable. How often? Depends. How often successfully without getting busted? Depends. But you were not stalking a spotted target with it unawares anyways.

The other hunter knew the deal. Was he doing anything right? Or wrong? 
(I'd have been thinking what Red from the seventies show would say.... ...)

But , congrats on the outing.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Very humorous and I know that many like to make me the butt of the joke, but an unaware deer at broadside is certainly a deer that requires less rushing and the ability to assure oneself that it's the perfect shot in that situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is the deer going to remain unaware at the sound of your crossbow going off? 

I can answer that for ya its a hard NO. Sound is faster than your ravin and the deer will react before your bolt makes it 70.

No matter the archery gear 40 should be your max on a whitetail. Just my opinion.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> 20 yard shot. Got it? Then don't shoot.
> Till you kill effectively , extending the range of your confidence is going to backfire.
> 
> You looked up to see the buck looking at you.
> ...


The other hunter was in the right place at the right time and that was smarter than what I was doing. 

At that point in time when the buck saw me, I wasn't thinking about hunting. I was thinking about walking quietly to get to another area to try to hunt on my way out. I've made that mistake before - forgetting that every moment I'm out there is hunting and focusing on the destination. That's a  for sure. Lesson learned! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> The other hunter was in the right place at the right time and that was smarter than what I was doing.
> 
> At that point in time when the buck saw me, I wasn't thinking about hunting. I was thinking about walking quietly to get to another area to try to hunt on my way out. I've made that mistake before - forgetting that every moment I'm out there is hunting and focusing on the destination. That's a  for sure. Lesson learned!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Been there!
On both counts.
(Let's not count how many times.)


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Couldn’t hunt the stand I wanted due to the Trump rally here in TC tonight so plan B it was. Wind was perfect to try something different tonight. This buck has been daylight active on a scrape that has no real good trees to hunt from so I got the idea of sitting on the bank of this pond that is less than 15 yards from his scrape. Everything worked the way I was hoping but this buck was a no show. Hard to hear with all the helicopters flying overhead.

Congrats to all the successful hunters tonight.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

At the beginning of this season I was rooting for you


Now I have reservations about your critical thinking. You’ve yet to take a deer I think from my understanding and you think because of an expensive bow you can take one at 70yards? SMH for the deers sake at this point I’m rooting for him. Try not to wound him.


My 2 cents




Congrats to all the successful hunters sorry to take away from you.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.
> View attachment 597207


Nice buck congrats ! 



Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


Very cool ! Nice buck, with a bow at that! let the addiction begin  congrats



Skibum said:


> I tip my cap to you. That’s a long day blowing around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 soldier flight ! 


I didn't see squat... never do in the 30+mph wind at the apples, back out in a.m.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing for me but my pops scored tonight. Just as good.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.
> View attachment 597207


Amen! Great job NonTyp!! That’s a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Street said:


> My first buck ever. Archery or otherwise. Beautiful Northern Michigan 7 point. Couldn’t be more thankful!
> 
> Didn’t go 20!


Street!! Congrats on your first archery buck and it’s a very nice one. Great shot and great pictures as well. Well done!


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Is the deer going to remain unaware at the sound of your crossbow going off?
> 
> I can answer that for ya its a hard NO. Sound is faster than your ravin and the deer will react before your bolt makes it 70.
> 
> No matter the archery gear 40 should be your max on a whitetail. Just my opinion.


My Parker Buckbuster is too loud for even a 40 yard shot . Shot at 42 yards once and the deer moved just enough to make it a non lethal hit. This year they haven't had a chance to move before we shoot since I got my 8 point at 10 yards and the wife got her 7 point at 15 yards !


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 597283
> Nothing for me but my pops scored tonight. Just as good.


Congrats all successful hunters today.

Congrats to your Pops Spikekilla. That's a brutish looking buck from the picture.
Did you peek at the bucks teeth?


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Is the deer going to remain unaware at the sound of your crossbow going off?
> 
> I can answer that for ya its a hard NO. Sound is faster than your ravin and the deer will react before your bolt makes it 70.
> 
> No matter the archery gear 40 should be your max on a whitetail. Just my opinion.


40 yds, I’ve seen deer drop and another bend half (triple jointed or something) shooting 400 FPS plus. They were on alert and not relaxed, still blows my mind lol seeing that lighted arrow go right by and in the scope, the deer looked like he folded in half to run from the noise of the crossbow lol
I glad I didn’t wound him and looking back, I literally slowed my roll a lot!! Like whoa!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> @Macs13 Without piling on....the others are referencing your 70 yard shot attempt as being ridiculous and are quite frankly correct. Even though it is perfectly possible to keep tight groups at 70 yards on a target, the time the bolt takes to get there allows for a deer to move. You also lose a great deal of KE downrange. It is not ethical by most anyone's standards to shoot at a deer at 70 yards with archery equipment, even if perfect broadside. Even the most gifted archers and experienced killers usually limit their range to 40 yards.


I'm reading it and I understand. Whether I completely agree is another matter. 

The recommended KE is 40 ft-lbs to kill a deer - the minimum is 30. At 100 yards, the R10 Ravin with a 400 grain arrow is still slightly over 100 ft-lbs of KE. At the aforementioned 70 yards, it's pushing 105 ish ft-lbs.

As for the time it takes an arrow to travel, this bow chrono'ed at 409 fps. Call it 400. That means that a deer has approximately 3/5 of a second, from the time it hears the shot, to react (70 yard shot). I know that they're quick, but HOW quick?

Lastly, accuracy was a consideration. I'm not Robin Hood and I appreciate that, that's why the example listed was a relaxed shot with time to sight it perfectly. I shot two turkeys over the weekend. One at 25 yards and one at 55 yards (not guessing, that was what the range finder gave me) and both were heart shots exactly where I aimed. 

I had thrown in 70 yards as a throwaway line. I didn't intend for that to be the point but I welcome the debate from more knowledgeable shooters than myself.

Numbers don't lie and I do believe that I'll take down a deer fairly easily at 70 ASSUMING that it's a still, well-focused shot. I hope that I can continue to get much closer to them so that I won't have to find out. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Waif said:


> Congrats all successful hunters today.
> 
> Congrats to your Pops Spikekilla. That's a brutish looking buck from the picture.
> Did you peek at the bucks teeth?


didn’t check the teeth yet but he’s all kinds of scraped up on his back and neck. A scrapper for sure


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thank you Lord! Nice 9 point.
> View attachment 597207


Great buck. Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't see much movement in today's wind. A small doe moved in and bedded down nearby for a few hrs, then a small buck did the same later on. He got up and moved 1/2 hr before dark. Young guy in my drive @ 0830 hit one with his car, so they're dancin' in the moonlight. Back out tomorrow after I vote at 0700. Good luck all. Not going to be too fond of the mild temps but they still live in the woods


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

...on a seperate note.

If you want to hunt deer at 70 yards go buy a rifle. Bow hunting (for me) is about sneaking in to those tight spots, playing the wind, and getting in to the action. I shot my 9pt last year, on my knees, tucked in to a thicket, at 5 yards. Have you ever been 15 feet from a mature buck, on the ground, on November 13th? Thats bow season, you can shove your 70 yards.
Sorry im done now. Tapped in to the busch lattes.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I'm reading it and I understand. Whether I completely agree is another matter.
> 
> The recommended KE is 40 ft-lbs to kill a deer - the minimum is 30. At 100 yards, the R10 Ravin with a 400 grain arrow is still slightly over 100 ft-lbs of KE. At the aforementioned 70 yards, it's pushing 105 ish ft-lbs.
> 
> ...


I will break this down with some math. You pull the trigger your bow makes a noise. That noise travels to the deer at 1125fps. It is to the deer in 0.18 seconds. Your arrow is still on its way. In the remaining 0.33 seconds the deer has it can make a choice assuming your bolt maintains a constant velocity, which it won't. If it takes 0.1 seconds to make a choice it has 0.23 seconds to free fall. Gravity allone will pull that deer down 10 inches before the arrow arrives. Not a good idea. And 0.1s reaction time is generous. Nock it down to 0.05 and deer can fall 18 inches. You could plan for the drop, but what if it doesn't drop?


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats to all the successful hunters!
Fine specimens hit the ground today!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 597283
> Nothing for me but my pops scored tonight. Just as good.


Congrats to pops real nice


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> I will break this down with some math. You pull the trigger your bow makes a noise. That noise travels to the deer at 1125fps. It is to the deer in 0.18 seconds. Your arrow is still on its way. In the remaining 0.33 seconds the deer has it can make a choice. If it takes 0.1 seconds to make a choice it has 0.23 seconds to free fall. Gravity allone will pull that deer down 10 inches before the arrow arrives. Not a good idea. And 0.1s reaction time is generous. Nock it down to 0.05 and deer can fall 18 inches. You could plan for the drop, but what if it doesn't drop?


Do you think "The Raven" gives a [email protected] about physics? PSH. UNREAL.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Do you think "The Raven" gives a [email protected] about physics? PSH. UNREAL.


 Quoth The Raven nevermore


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Piggybacking off other guys that aren’t fans of crossbows, wouldn’t it be kind of cool if Michigan had a separate season for them? I can’t remember where I saw it but I thought I saw another state had bow open first, crossbow 3 weeks to a month later, then gun season. So if crossbow opened on November 1st I’d be in favor of that. I saw a guy bragging on Facebook about killing a deer at 84 yards and he was confident to 90. This was on a post where a guy said he wounded one at 80 with his crossbow. Seems irresponsible and unethical to me.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

bowhunter426 said:


> I will break this down with some math. You pull the trigger your bow makes a noise. That noise travels to the deer at 1125fps. It is to the deer in 0.18 seconds. Your arrow is still on its way. In the remaining 0.33 seconds the deer has it can make a choice. If it takes 0.1 seconds to make a choice it has 0.23 seconds to free fall. Gravity allone will pull that deer down 10 inches before the arrow arrives. Not a good idea. And 0.1s reaction time is generous. Nock it down to 0.05 and deer can fall 18 inches. You could plan for the drop, but what if it doesn't drop?


Well said 426...

Nice pics & bucks today guys...


----------



## KingHingeCut (Oct 15, 2020)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Piggybacking off other guys that aren’t fans of crossbows, wouldn’t it be kind of cool if Michigan had a separate season for them? I can’t remember where I saw it but I thought I saw another state had bow open first, crossbow 3 weeks to a month later, then gun season. So if crossbow opened on November 1st I’d be in favor of that. I saw a guy bragging on Facebook about killing a deer at 84 yards and he was confident to 90. This was on a post where a guy said he wounded one at 80 with his crossbow. Seems irresponsible and unethical to me.


Better yet only allow crossbows during gun season. They are both pre-loaded weapons pretty straight forward common sense.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Just a couple does tonight, buddy shot a doe tonight but looked a bad shot either due to wind or she jumped the string. Very little blood. Never found her.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

KingHingeCut said:


> Better yet only allow crossbows during gun season. They are both pre-loaded weapons pretty straight forward common sense.


Wind is fading , why don't you go fly a kite?


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

This guy has to be kidding right. Is this the same person who shot one at dark the other night and didn’t even know and still doesn’t know if he hit it or not? Now claims he can make a 70 yard BROADSIDE shot.. lmao didn’t see ANYTHING so decided to walk around at prime time. It’s called hunting not killing. Cmon man


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't have a problem with people using crossbow's, hell I use one occasionally but I don't care what crossbow it is but just because on a target you can shoot 70 plus yards doesn't mean you should. A deer can jump a string at 10 yards if it's aware enough, got a buddy that's got a 10 point that's supposed to be comparable to a ravin I guess, so he has taken some of those longer shots and it was no deer recovered. And these were relaxed broadside deer with both fixed and expandable broadheads. All it takes is one step and it goes from vitals to gut shot.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Macs13 said:


> I'm reading it and I understand. Whether I completely agree is another matter.
> 
> The recommended KE is 40 ft-lbs to kill a deer - the minimum is 30. At 100 yards, the R10 Ravin with a 400 grain arrow is still slightly over 100 ft-lbs of KE. At the aforementioned 70 yards, it's pushing 105 ish ft-lbs.
> 
> ...


Again man you are not listening..you are dismissing a combined 100s of years of experience in killing whitetails. Listen more. The move you made tonight gut feeling or not is what soamy dread about state land. Respect others and respect the animal enough to not try to do what you in theory think...think..your weapon can do. Many of the guys telling you this again have been hunting there entire lives and you are telling them why they are wrong...think about that. Good luck


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> I will break this down with some math. You pull the trigger your bow makes a noise. That noise travels to the deer at 1125fps. It is to the deer in 0.18 seconds. Your arrow is still on its way. In the remaining 0.33 seconds the deer has it can make a choice assuming your bolt maintains a constant velocity, which it won't. If it takes 0.1 seconds to make a choice it has 0.23 seconds to free fall. Gravity allone will pull that deer down 10 inches before the arrow arrives. Not a good idea. And 0.1s reaction time is generous. Nock it down to 0.05 and deer can fall 18 inches. You could plan for the drop, but what if it doesn't drop?


I looked into it before and from what I remember, reaction to sound was about 0.12 seconds from sound reaching the ear to being "processed" into a reaction. Visual was actually slower on average than audio. Still a LOT of movement potential.

What I don't get though, is video of supposed evidence of how far deer actually drop. These claims actually defy physics/mathematics (sound, velocity, processing, movement), implying when deer load up they can actually drop faster than gravity. Maybe some of it is not gravity, but twising/turning?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> That is true.
> I really like crossbows because it allows people to keep hunting bow season after they responsibly make the decision that their time is up with the vertical bow. Good example...My uncle has killed more great bucks with his vertical bow than anybody I know but this year he went to a crossbow. His strength at his age, shoulder/elbow problems, etc., have forced him to the xbow but I am glad hes still with us hunting in October.
> The problem with the xbow is it attracts new hunters, with no respect for the animal, with a weapon that requires minimal skill, with no prior experience.
> Not saying all xbow hunters are this by any means. But; xbows have really brought alot of Bufords into the woods when they really should just stay at the bar untill Nov 15th.


"New hunters with no respect for the animal" not all can be a veteran elite like yourself. WTF


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

IceHog said:


> not all can be a veteran elite like yourself. WTF


But they can listen and learn.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

knu2xs said:


> But they can listen and learn.


Right on, lots of non-sarcastic advice being given.


----------

